

Rotten Tomatoes data points to the worst actress of all time - ilamont
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/the_big_picture/2011/06/who-is-rotten-tomatoes-pick-as-worst-actress-of-all-time.html

======
kshcho
pretty funny - i'd like to see the data cut by box office, since some people
have consistently made terrible movies but those movies may have made a lot of
money. of course, you'd get a bunch of random people who no one knows because
they're so bad, but perhaps filtered by some minimum # of films and at least 1
box office hit.

it would also be interesting to see what filmmakers or actors consistently
make critically reviled films, but those films do very well in the marketplace
- in addition to m night (arguably), also the michael bays of the world.

